# Best sweetened condensed milk for key lime pie?



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

Tried to make KLP for the first time yesterday. The filling is:

Sweetened condensed milk

Lime juice

Lime zest

Egg yolks

Never having used sweetened condensed milk before (I mean, like, _never_) I tasted it before throwing it into the mixture. It was Borden's. Tasted a bit funky, but went with it. Well, the pie - to no surprise - tastes a little funky, an I actually can taste the milk's flavor.

I know there are many recipes for KLP, but they all seem to call for sweetened condensed milk. Is there a preferred brand to use, or do I just have to do the trial and error thing, until I find one I like?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

unfortunately, sweetened condensed milk is the base for key lime pie. 
I'm not a fan either. But my youngest son loves key lime. So I make a two layer key lime pie. The bottom half is the traditional filling. After I cool and set it, I add a sour cream topping . Just mix a pint is full fat sour cream, add sugar to taste (2 tbsp), lime zest, and a touch of vanilla. The chill until set. I make my pie in a 9" tart ring and use a gingersnap cookie crust instead of a graham cracker crust because I think ginger better complements the lime.

Other options are:
1. Filling thickened with gelatin, which is more like a lime curd. 
http://whisk-kid.com/2010/09/goal-lime-curd-tart.html
http://bakedbree.com/key-lime-pie

2. Use an actual lime curd. 
https://www.babble.com/best-recipes/mini-key-lime-tarts/

3. Make a riff on a key lime like the Kitchen McCabe key lime mousse pie that is beautiful and delicious.
http://thekitchenmccabe.com/2013/11/06/key-lime-mousse-pie/


----------



## laurenlulu (Sep 9, 2012)

Have you tried other key lime pies that you like? Perhaps you prefer the taste of key lime curd instead. It's just sugar, eggs for coagulation and lime juice but it's cooked on a stove. Can add a cornstarch slurry for stability if you're not used to making curds.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Make your own sweetened condensed milk instead of using the canned stuff.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

laurenlulu said:


> Have you tried other key lime pies that you like? Perhaps you prefer the taste of key lime curd instead. It's just sugar, eggs for coagulation and lime juice but it's cooked on a stove. Can add a cornstarch slurry for stability if you're not used to making curds.


Thank you.......

Using SCM is only one way to make the pie.

I think that maybe someone, somewhere, invented the use of SCM to help homemakers so they don't spend 15 or so minutes standing over a double boiler stirring lime curd.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

I find them to have very different tastes and us them differently. Key lime pie = SCM filling; Lime tart = curd. Why mess with tradition... it took a long time to become traditional so there must be a good reason. But whatever anyone wants to do is good with me.


----------



## jimyra (Jun 23, 2015)

Canned milk was used because there was very little or no refrigeration in the Keys or on the boats. Check this site; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Key_lime_pie

We use Eagle Brand because that is what we grew up using. Check the label for expiration date it does go bad. You will fine a recipe in this thread:

February 2017 Cooking Challenge - Citrus


----------



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

Oh wow. I tried a different SCM - Carnation brand - and what a difference! Made it the exact same way, and it went from funky to good. Made it again, this time adding some sour cream and some sugar... now it is most excellent!


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

riffwraith said:


> Oh wow. I tried a different SCM - Carnation brand - and what a difference! Made it the exact same way, and it went from funky to good. Made it again, this time adding some sour cream and some sugar... now it is most excellent!


I'm making key lime for St Patrick's Dinner party. Since I too am not a fan of sweetened condensed milk would you let me know how much sour cream you added to the custard? I'm assuming you added it after it cooked and cooled some.


----------



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

No - it was all thrown together. Here's what I did:

I used store-bought pie crust (to start with; will make my own next time)

4 egg yolks

1/2 cup of lime juice, freshly squeezed

About 1 tbsp. of zest (crudely measured)

14 oz of SCM - Carnation brand

2 tbsp. of sour cream

1/4 sugar

Whisked everything together, until properly blended and smooth. Poured into the pie crust, and baked @ 350 for 20 min. Let cool @ room temp for about 2 hrs, then into the fridge.

Added some whipped cream (heavy cream, some sugar and vanilla) later.

Hope this helps.


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

riffwraith said:


> No - it was all thrown together. Here's what I did:
> 
> I used store-bought pie crust (to start with; will make my own next time)
> 
> ...


Riffwraith thanks much! I'm going to make this for the dinner party. Double the recipe and make individual pies


----------



## riffwraith (Dec 19, 2014)

You're welcome. And that's 1/4 *cup* of sugar, BTW.


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

Noted, thank you again.


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

riffwraith said:


> Oh wow. I tried a different SCM - Carnation brand - and what a difference! Made it the exact same way, and it went from funky to good. Made it again, this time adding some sour cream and some sugar... now it is most excellent!


Riffwraith. Made your pie using carnation SCM and sour cream. Added a bit more sour cream. Added a sour cream and cream cheese topping. I made a gluten free gingersnap cookie crumb crust. Everyone loved the pie. One of the guests she could have a second slice to take home with her. You were right, the carnation brand tastes significantly better and it's much more fluid than the Borden. Thanks for the tip and sharing your recipe. It's a keeper.


----------



## norcalbaker59 (Feb 16, 2017)

riffwraith said:


> Oh wow. I tried a different SCM - Carnation brand - and what a difference! Made it the exact same way, and it went from funky to good. Made it again, this time adding some sour cream and some sugar... now it is most excellent!


Riffwraith, 
Made you key lime pie with sour cream and carnation brand. Used a gluten-free gingersnap cookie crumb crust. Added a sour cream and cream cheese topping. Turned out delicious. One of the guests took a bite and asked if she could have a second slice to take home with her. Thank you for sharing your recipe. It's a keeper


----------

